# The Bacon Lovers Bacontastic Bacon Bomb Fattie w/Qview



## mistabob

I decided to make the healthiest fattie I could think of... a bacontastic bacon bomb fattie! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I crisped up some bacon and ham pieces for the inside. Also added some shredded Tillamook medium cheddar and fresh ground black pepper.
Wrapped all that with bacon sausage. 
Then wrapped all that with a bacon weave and seasoned with bacon salt.






BACON!!!
Then smoked it over 50% hickory, 50% pecan for 3 hours.


----------



## mballi3011

That looks alittle baconlashious. It mite clogged every last artetry in my nice and plumb body but I bet it will taste good.


----------



## fire it up

Bravo my good man, Bravo!
Bacon with bacon and some more bacon.  Pork and bacon sausage?  Wow!
When I saw the post I wondered if by some chance you would include Bacon Salt and you did!
Points, points and more points if I could.


----------



## beer-b-q

As Emeril says "Pork Fat Rules".  It looks mighty good to me.


----------



## mistabob

Thanks, Fire it up! I appreciate it!

I figured what goes well with bacon? Hmm... more bacon!


----------



## pignit

Nothin like meat wrapped with meat wrapped in meat. 

*
Shweeeeeet!
*


----------



## heliboydoesbbq

I just love the idea of the above.. pork stuffed with pork wrapped in pork.. I just did a loin on the grill that was similar,.. but yours takes the hog! crispy and bacolishious! fastasmagoric! 

POINTS!


----------



## mistabob

So... it turns out everybody who tried it, loved it. My dad said, "Wow, this is great." Even my sister-in-law who isn't a big meat fan loved it! Best tasting fattie I've made so far.
Can't beat BACON, BACON, and more BACON!!!

I'm also the guy who made the bacon-infused bourbon, which I posted in another thread. I might just be a baconaholic.


----------



## herkysprings

I have chest pains looking at that, and it feels good!


----------



## tasunkawitko

bob - you are a hero, an icon - a pioneer and a patriot.

you rock!


----------



## rivet

Wow and a woo-hoo to you!!

That is a work of art and bacontastically porkalicious 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Major points to you, MisterBob


----------



## mistabob

Haha, thanks for all the kind comments, guys! 







Can't go wrong with bacon...


----------



## mistabob

All-American health food right here.


----------



## beer-b-q

*bacontastically, porkalicious, baconaholic, bacolishious, fastasmagoric,

I gotta get a new up to date dictionary. LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












*


----------



## meatball

Wow...bacon sausage and bacon salt to top it all off! Man.


----------



## richoso1

That is the banquet of my eyes, congrats on a great smoke and Q too. Very nice follow through on the pics. Points to you for the meat lovers delight!


----------



## gnubee

Okay I gave you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for that awesome fattie.

I am a little disapointed that you didn't serve it with bacon bits


----------



## morkdach

_bacon bacon bacon i love bacon_
_what a fatty 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to ya on  bacon _


----------



## mistabob

I knew I forgot something! Guess I better make another one ASAP. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Morkdach!


----------



## bbq engineer

Mista Bob,

I just got two things to say to you for this one...

MMMMMMmmmmm Bacon!
Points


----------



## rivet

Hey no worries! After Jeff's interview about the SMF in the newspaper / magazine that was posted earlier this week, our words are gonna HAVE to come out in the 2010 Websters Unabridged Dictionary of the English Language!


----------



## mistabob

Thanks, Richoso! Gotta love meat!


----------



## the dude abides

Great fattie man!

Oh that sound?  That was just my arteries slamming shut from looking at the pictures.


----------



## billbo

All I can say is, I want some! Great job!


----------



## mistabob

That rug really tied the room together, dude.
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the compliments and points, Billbo!


----------



## div

wheres the bacon ?


----------



## mistabob

That's what I was wondering...


----------



## meat hunter

Dude, my cholesterol just shot up and I was only lookin at it LOL. That looks mighty tasty, a might tasty indeed. Good job.


----------



## rivet

My son and I were loving this thread and when we ran across your post we burst out laughing and he fell off his chair! 







For that great sense of humor!!!!


----------



## mistabob

Haha, thanks, Meat Hunter! Sorry about the cholesterol!


----------



## trashcan

We Are Not Worthy!!


----------



## norrell6

Well done Sir! My hat is off to you and my points are going to you!


----------



## mistabob

Thanks, Norrell! I appreciate it!


----------



## lvrgsp

And I call it......." THE BACONATOR ".....That's just PORKALISCIOUS man, that is one I will definately have to try.....excellent me man...







LVRGSP


----------



## mistabob

The Baconator has a certain ring to it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm hoping to make a sequel fattie... but with more bacon and substantially larger.  This one was wrapped in a full pack of bacon, the next time I make it I want it to be big enough that I have to use 2-3 packs of bacon to wrap it.  Gonna be a bacon beast...


----------



## ryans

My mouth is watering! love the bacon weave, you should fry that up as it lays and snack on the square.


----------



## mistabob

Fry up the bacon weave, itself?  That might be good if I can get it nice and crispy!


I think I might make a sequel to this fattie except double/triple it in size.  That one didn't last too long with my family ;)


----------



## timtimmay

Looks great!  When you make your next one you'll have to make a bacon-based sauce to go with it!


----------



## jak757

Wow....I just saw this one for the first time today.  What a killer fattie!

Bring on the sequel!


----------



## rbranstner

One suggestion. Next time you should add a little bacon to that fatty. haha
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I bet it was great. I think my arteries are getting clogged up just looking at the post.


----------



## dirt guy

Next time you try it, maybe make some biscuits with "Bacos" mixed in.  Then, you could take the grease from the fryed bacon and make some white gravy with bacon bits instead of sausage gravy.

Does anyone know where we could get some bacon flavored coffe?  We can get bacon flavored vodka, why not coffe?  I wonder what you'd get if you stuck a pack of bacon in a juicer?


----------



## sawyerrt10

Maybe add this-->
	

		
			
		

		
	







awesome fattie BTW!


----------



## csmith2884

I love health food...mmmmmm


----------



## tom in nc

I just had 2 pieces of this cheese.  It's awesome!


----------



## tom in nc

That's an awesome looking fatty!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think my blood pressure just kicked up from looking at the pictures.


----------



## chef jeff tx

Dang that looks tasty!! Just chewed & slammed a half dozen diovans & vytorins just from looking at it!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Never saw that pork & bacon sausage before which is probably a good thing. I could get in all kinds of trouble with that!!


----------



## mistabob

I have to find a way to get this stuff in there! I saw it at the store the other day and heard angels sing.  Not even a joke.

Maybe some Canadian bacon, too, now that I think about it...


----------

